# Leg Sleeves



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Anybody know what type of/who makes the leg sleeves in these two videos? 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xlfb6u_axel-et-gipps_animals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73CQCYYiyc4&feature=channel


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

You could ask Debbie... Looks like its her dog? D'Only OV?

But looks kinda like the Seynaeve with jute. Can get them from Leerburg


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Figured I will have to shoot Debbie a message. I really like the look of these sleeves but have never seen that triangle logo before. Thanks for the help Ryan.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

They may be pejko. You can get them from Terry Miller at sun dogs..


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Not pejko. I have them and those are not them. I have e-mailed Terry twice in the last month or so wanting new sleeves. I don't think she is selling them anymore. 

I think the sleeves in question are a French brand. I would like to know where to get them as well.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I emailed Marc Villain and asked him, about the ones in his videos...

He said they are Belgian made, he did not know who exactly made them either...but he doesnt think the guy is making them anymore..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks a little like a Seynaeve Logo?
http://www.seynaevedogsport.com/catalogus.html


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Freddie Persichetti. Great equipment. Small maker of suits and jambieres. Local pick up only though. Doesn't ship. I think he still makes the stuff. Haven't been back in a couple years..economy..work and all that..
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/60038/Leos-LOB-167485-(Persichetti)

Happy 4th!


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

This is a post I found from you a few years back. Is this the same guy?




PERSICHETTI ALFREDO Tel: 0495 807468 BELGIUM

Freddy is a breeder of Belgian Malinois and also makes excellent equipment (Belgian and French Ring style). I don't think he does the email thing still. When calling you need to speak French or Italian. This makes it difficult, however his equipment is of the highest quality.

He makes excellent suits as well as the Belgian jambiere (#1-#3 for developing the bite) and sleeves too. For the suits, you must send in detailed measurements...like the Demanet measurement form.

If you like Belg Ring bloodlines, he advertises his pups on the NVBK site: http://www.nvbk.org/geboorten.htm


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> This is a post I found from you a few years back. Is this the same guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, would be same guy "Freddie" is short for Alfredo. He never shipped, but can always ask..maybe he does now.


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

I know Terry was dealing with fires in her area . That maybe why she hasnt got back to you.


----------

